# Barcelona Hotels



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone got any firsthand recommendations?

Must be quiet and suitable for family of 4. Not too bother about price at the moment.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I know a lovely one down on the La Rambla's, I'll dig the name out for you.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Have you thought about a hostel. Went to Barcelona for a lads weekend two years ago and stayed in one overlooking Las Ramblas. There were families staying there at the time. Plenty of bars and restaurants within walking distance. It cost us about 20 euros a night, it was absolutely spotless and was a hell of a lot better than many a hotel I've stayed in.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

We enjoyed this one


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Here it is that hotel I like in Barca.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

strange_too said:


> Here it is that hotel I like in Barca.


Now I know that Hotel and area. You won't go too far wrong there! Cheap Flights to Barca is it? Follow train signs at the airport, down the ramp to the dedicated station. Take a train into Plaza Catalunya, Come up the stairs at the PLAZA and all you need to do is look around to find the hotel. No rip-off taxi, just a few euros will do the trick. NOTE:- don't ask for a return on this service, they only sell day returns, so two single journeys, one there and one back is the thing.









Word of warning though, be *VERY* careful at the station at the airport and the station at Catalunya with regards to your luggage and hand bags, wallets etc. The exits at Catalunya have the same sort of arrangements as some London tube stations, put your ticket in the slot to open the barrier to let you out. Folks tend to put bags down to operate these, and "chummy thieves" tend to make off with them.









It's a good base for the Sagrada Familia (Gaudi Cathedral), El Corte Ingles (department store), Las Ramblas, (shops and bars, restaurants - and at the bottom in the Barrio Gotico - the RED Light district. Halfway down on the LH side, visit the OLD Cathedral, and a bit further on, the Plaza Real, (Royal Square), again on the left. On the RH side of Las Ramblas look out for the Cheese and Mushroom markets, and Sundays the "rastro" (flea market -follow crowds)

To eat, always go one or two streets "off" the Ramblas or Plaza Catalunya, better value, not so much of touristic Prices, follow the locals.

Again, be aware of shysters and con's, try to avoid being accosted by flower sellers and the likes, always know where your money is, and NEVER take out your wallet or purse for a beggar, if you feel you must give, then give small change from a pocket. [you will know where you can safely go in your own area, and where you need to watch fro trouble, just remember Barcelona is a BIG city, and does have some (not a lot) bad barstewards who target obvious tourists]

Here's my "Scams" page for caravanners - but it applies to all holidaymakers


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

This one is a tram and metro from the centre of Barcelona. The advantage is that it is quiet, has a small kitchen area and seperate bedrooms for the kids. In the local area there are restaurants, bars and a small supermarket, (very few english speakers so there is an advantage). The public transport is great and easy to use, part of the adventure for kids. Here

The centre of Barcelona I found noisy and busy and couldn't wait to leave after about 10pm. This hotel made the whole holiday great.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> Have you thought about a hostel.


Here's one for your good lady and family Paul, it's top mate. 

Top people










Top family rooms










Top facilities.

* - Common room with T.V. and DVD.









* - International staff

* And If you need more...

* - Rent sheets and towels









* - Laundry services

* - All kind of food machines

* - All type of activities









Whaddaya think?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey, Top Man Mark! ....thanks for recommendation.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

MarkF said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought about a hostel.
> ...










:lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Meant to mention, if you've never been to Barcelona before, well worth taking the Bus Tour(s). At Plaza Catalunya, look for the Bus Turistic stops (red and blue open top buses), there's two routes (yes, guessed it, red and blue) that go round all of the major tourist attractions, and it;s the "jump on, jump off" set up. Get somewhere you fancy, get off and explore, get back on next bus an hour later. Both routes interchange at a number of points so you can jump from one route to the other, all one price. Commentaries in various languages. Not cheap, not dear - good value. Pick up the leaflet first and plan where you'd like to go.

The Turistic Bus routes cover all city from Barcelonetta up to Montjuich (via the Tramvia - last tram in Barcelona - and Montjuich has permanent fairground and zoo) so that might keep teenies happy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I need to bump this to the top...never made it in 2007 but looks like we're going in Oct 2010.

So, hotel recommendations please! Family of 4 and quiet please!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hotel Miramar, it's very quiet and safe at night, promenade right outside. However, it's not in Barcelona, it's in Badalona.  Still, I prefer it, this hotel would cost 3x in Barcelona and so would all the pavement cafes and bars nearby too, you can even relax your grip on your purse/wallet/valuables. The Metro runs along the seafront very regularly to Barcelona (15mins) and it is cheap, runs late too. You can't get clean, reasonably priced and quiet in Barcelona no more than you can in London, it's a pricy business with a family. If you are not bothered about cost then I can recommend an ace Barcelona hotel.

FYI The same train also runs right to the airport station, you can get the tram right to the the hotel.

Ps Go to Madrid.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> looks like we're going in Oct 2010.


Did you go Paul?

We are off there very soon.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Andy Tims said:


> My advice - avoid unless you really like cheap homages


When are you there Robert and do you want to bring a bicycle back?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robert said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > looks like we're going in Oct 2010.
> ...


No...went to Amsterdam instead.

But I am determined to go this year and it looks like it might just be Philippa and myself thumbsup...we're going to be brave and leave the kids at home...on their own...one is 18, for goodness sake, so you'd hope that there would not be too much fighting







.

Have a great time!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Well we had Saturday to Tuesday and really enjoyed it. Good weather for february, short sleeves for us although the locals must've thought it cold with jackets, hats, scarves and gloves. Don't think I would fancy it mid-summer.

We used the buses Mel recommended http://barcelonacitytours.rezgo.com/tag/Bus+Tours - 2 days for â‚¬30 each. There was another called Bus Turistic which did the same/similar thing.

Stayed at the Casanova by Rafael Hotel and couldn't fault it. Staff were good and so was breakfast - didn't spend much time there otherwise. It was just west of the university so quite handy for Placa Catalunya and jumping on the hop on/off bus. Same bus company also do trips to places like Montserrat - wish we planned ahead but it was a bit last minute.

We ate at a street cafe on La Rambla on Monday night. No drinks list so just asked for small beers. He brought pints and we didn't realise until we got the bill that they were â‚¬7.49 each.

We went to Amsterdam in November - a lot more compact than Barcelona but we enjoyed them both just as much.

Sorry Mark, we had left before you posted. How did your bike get left behnd?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Glad to hear that you enjoyed it Robert, Ramblas is the pits, like Blackpool prom, you've got to see it I suppose but it's just a dirty street full of scammers, although Sant Josep market is wonderful. Plan next time, Montjuic is worth a day (get cable car over the port from Barceloneta) as is the east park, Ciutadella. If you walk NW from Placa Catalunya for 10 minutes you'll end up in Gracia, that is great at night, much better than downtown and with no rip offs.

Placa de Espana with long lost bike.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it Rab, We like Barca, as long as you keep your wits about you - like most any big city nowadays. As Mark says, Las Ramblas is "sh*t" but you have to see it, the same way as you have to see the Eiffel Tower in Paris. :yes:

Montserrat - Hmmm! well worth a visit if you go again, but it does take up a bit of time travelling there and back - it's interesting to go into the bar and see some of the brothers from the Monastery  Montjuic is very definitely well worth the trip, go on the cable car, come back via the Funicular, Tranvia and bus - or 'tother way round - The right attitude to preserve three older forms of transport - great trip. #

(How does he do that - go on hols by his'en, and then get photos with his bike - must be computer technology or something :lol: )


----------

